# where is the peak spreadsheet



## honor435 (Feb 3, 2011)

wheres the peak spreadsheet?? Can we make it a sticky so its easy to find?


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 3, 2011)

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key ... tswL#gid=0


----------



## cwarren (Feb 3, 2011)

we asked for a sticky last time they wont do it


----------



## carebear (Feb 3, 2011)

who won't?  us?  did we say no, or just not answer?

(I don't recall that discussion, that's why I'm asking)


----------



## cwarren (Feb 4, 2011)

in the thread, a few of us asked for it in a sticky.. You are right no one said no.. so I correct myself.. no one replied or answered..


----------



## carebear (Feb 4, 2011)

we may not have even noticed!

I still strongly recommend joining the Scent Review Board.  It's free and open, and if the only thing holding you back is a "paid" email addres, think again about it.  It's not like you'll be getting lots of emails from it - use the one from your ISP, or from your day job, or borrow one from a friend...


----------



## cwarren (Feb 4, 2011)

how do you even get to it ? All I get is forbidden


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 4, 2011)

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php

I've started using it and it's been very helpful when placing an order to rule out FOs that might fade or discolor.  I agree it is a bit of a pain to get signed up but once you do it's nbd.

If we all went over there and did reviews of what we have tried we could help each other soo much.  There are quite a few reviews but not enough activity.  Come play....


----------



## cwarren (Feb 4, 2011)

if you have an e-mail account that is free you MUST sign out of it to access this site.......

nevermind.. i signed up for the wrong one


----------



## cwarren (Feb 4, 2011)

so does anyone know how to get to the site???


----------



## scouter139 (Feb 4, 2011)

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/ucp.php?mode=register

try this cwarren...you have to have an email address that isn't free...no gmail or aol.  Mine is comcast.net and I 've had no problem


----------

